# Greetings, vise questions for LMS 4190



## Road_Clam (Dec 20, 2018)

Hello gents,
New member here and been doing my research for a few months now on a mini mill purchase. I have a need for a small widget "do all" mill. I am deep into motorcycle restorations and firearms. After months of thoughts, reading and watching vids i've settled on the LMS 4190. Fits my needs and wants (brushless drive, DRO and a pwr feed), space limitations in my basement and my +/- $2100K budget.  I actually do CNC VMC machining by trade for the past 21 years so I have a wonderful stash of smaller tooling and milling fixture tidbits. I'm trying to figure out the best vise for the 4190. My concern is the lack of machine throat distance. I'm thinking of a 4" precision grinding vise with side slot mounts to allow mount position versatility. Not sure if I want a screwless or screw type. I have a Shars 3" screwless vise but i've only used this in very light duty machining/ grinding operations. Not sure how a screwless vise will behave as a milling operation ? Would like your feedback! Thanks in advance,

This vise looks like a good fit ?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/4-Super-Lock-Precision-CNC-Vise-Milling-Clamping-High-Accuracy-Sawing-19KN-Max/143038851310?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## hman (Dec 21, 2018)

I've used an LMS 3767 (3") screwless vise on my mini mill for years, and it's never let me down.  It's always held well.  Doesn't have T-slot alignment keys on the bottom, but I use a machinist's square to place the long edge of the vise perpendicular to the front edge of the mill table.  Super quick, easy, and nicely accurate.


----------



## mikey (Dec 21, 2018)

The table on that mill is only 4.7" wide. Most of a 4" milling vise will be hanging off in front. A better fit would be your 3" Shars screwless vise. Unless you need more capacity, I would stay with that.


----------

